# 166lb English style Warbow



## fangbows (Jun 29, 2013)

Pull Heavy longbow [email protected]


[email protected] Self Hickory with horn nocks, and the bowyer is Archerybowman from the USA. He makes quality warbows from ebay. Crusade - Video Classica by Kevin M...




youtube.com


----------



## Christian myrick (4 mo ago)

Wooooooow. I am new and couldn't imagine drawing that back. The 70# draw mine has humbled me when I first got it.


----------

